# Riffe Euro X



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey, my buddy just purchased the Riffe Euro X.We're taking it out this weekend, so, I'll have an opinion soon. I have the Euro 120 and love it, so, I'm thinking its going to be an instant bond. Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

I forgot to mention that we purchased it fromMr. Faught over at the Bay Breeze Aquatics Dive Center. It was my first interaction with them and I have got to say that its now one of my favorite dive shops around. Really good people. Thanks again Carlos.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words..



We really strive to give good service and the best prices we possibly can all the time not just a couple of times a year on big sale days.



Hey are you guys coming to get another gun?? 



come by and let's see what we can work out for you and for your other buddy too.



Thanks again,



Carlos


----------



## lake rivers (Dec 29, 2007)

i'm sure you will love the euro x, however if you don't i can allways use an extra.for the right price of corse. same same on carlos and the guys at bay breeze.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

_I'm gonna do you guys a favor and stay out of this. LOL You need some loyal customers. Scuba Geek, you dont yank any regs out of their mouths on a dive cause you run out of air and I wont tell them about the customer service I got and give them directions to MBT. Shhhhh, we'll keep it quiet._


----------



## 12345 (Oct 22, 2007)

tru


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey Sniper, 



I have never yanked any regs out of anyone's mouth and I am sure Fenderbender will be happy to clear that myth up for you so you can tell the truth.



Your supposed bad experience is unfortunate but when it comes to things you have no clue about maybe you should refrain from making comments about me that are untrue.



I made the offer for you to come by anytime and see me in person and that is open.



I am easy to get along with and a nice guy and we run a good shop your experience was a very isolated event and since it has been 9 months or longer hard to address at this point.



So your comments about our shop, customer base and my personal experience are not tru (true).



I wasn't aware of your experience until you posted it and I responded and apologized immediately and I am not sure what the attacks since that time are about or the personal attacks but if you come by I am sure we can handle it in person.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 22, 2007)

(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)(tru)


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

We saw it the first time Mike


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

so what is the real story then since I have been misled and misinformed by a few people?


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

I guess the real point here sniper is what business is it of yours to begin with??



I don't even know you at all.... I don't mind sharing my story or stories from diving which started in the late 80's by the way but you have been spouting about things that didn't and don't involve you and very incorrectly too and I don't owe you or anyone here any explanations at all.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Alright guys I really don't appreciate being brought up by name specifically in regards to this incident. Its an incident I choose not talk about openly on a public forum, I've responded to all pms regarding the subject and thats all I have to say about it. For the record, accidents do happen and while I do believe most accidents are avoidable, I also firmly believe that nothing was intentional in this caseand no one that I know of in my life has ever intended to kill me.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Fenderbender,



Thought about this a lot and here is the summation of this line of posts;



Sniper you visited my shop for a whopping 10 minutes give or take 5 minutes, during this visit you claim no one waited on you which is not a good thing but on the other hand no one was rude to you or anything else and it didn't bother you enough to actually give the manager or owner a call and complain you just went on and decided out of that tiny frame of time we were the worst shop in history or so you have indicated.

Consequently you mentioned this visit almost a year later to which I replied and sincerely apologized to you.



To that you have now responded to someone posting something nice about my shop and put it down horribly and for some reason feel that because of that one visit you now have some reason or right to slander me, someone you have never met, spoken with, laid eyes upon or have any dealings with at all. You decided for some reason that I have done something personally to you that gave you cause to tear me down personally in a public forum. All over a few minutes you spent last summer in my shop where you say you were oh horror of horrors, IGNORED..........



No one that has read any of you comments believes them and can understand the personal attacks against me and why you would even begin to attack me at all since you have no reason or foundation for the attacks and neither can I..



So maybe you can explain to all here what I personally have done to you that would give you cause for any of this????



You have obviously been apart of some gossip and backbiting with some that don't like me but you should know if you are an adult that that type of talk is only one sided and typically bears nothing good and are always mixed with half truths at best and of course were about things that didn't involve you in the least and were never brought into this forum by me or anyone else despite the fact that my business has been attacked I have not used anything to attack anyone else's business in return.



Maybe you should back up and think about all of this before you post anything else to harm my business or my personal reputation and what your possible motive would be for doing that to someone who has done nothing to deserve it or to you at all and someone that you don't even know at all.



That is all I really want to post on this subject and if there are any more personal attacks against me then we need to handle this in person not cowardly behind a keyboard on the internet. I will be out diving today but any other day you are welcome to stop by and deal with me one on one about any issues you might have with me personally or otherwise.



Thanks and hopefully enough said,



Carlos


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Lets get a rope and string Carlos from the highest tree for *ATTEMPTED MURDER* while diving!

Judge, jury and firing squad.

All kidding aside running out of air is a dangerous situation which we should be ready for...

Like Fender Bender enough said. We all make mistakes and (hopefully) learn from them.

Everyone keep an eye on that pressure guage andkeep that safe second handy and ready to be deployed. oke


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Very well put Brian and I know FenderBender and I both learned from that experience...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I would like to apolize to my friend FenderBender. He told me something in confidence, and I relayed it to one of my dive buddies in what I felt was in his best intrest in regards to choosing dive buddies, since he has recently got back into diving. Sorry if I caused you any drama Fender, you know that wasnt my intent. 

By the way, congrats on the shark.

tru


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *scubageek (5/6/2008)*Thanks Fenderbender,
> 
> 
> You have obviously been apart of some _*gossip and backbiting with some that don't like me *_but you should know if you are an adult that that type of talk is only one sided and typically bears nothing good and are always mixed with half truths at best and of course were about things that didn't involve you in the least and were never brought into this forum by me or anyone else despite the fact that my business has been attacked I have not used anything to attack _*anyone else's business*_ in return.
> ...


Before I run my mouth, since I have been called paranoid by some on here, (even my friends) I will hope for a clarification. Maybe I am paranoid, and there is _*someone else*_ that owns there own business on here that has said negative comments, and that is _*not *_me. 

If it is in reference to me, I have a few things to say. In the meantime I will exersize restraint.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

> I also firmly believe that nothing was intentional in this caseand no one that I know of in my life has ever intended to kill me.


You have not dove with me yet Fender Bender.............oke



Just kidding. I have yet to off a dive buddy..but there is a first time for everything I guess!:doh


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bmoore (5/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> > I also firmly believe that nothing was intentional in this caseand no one that I know of in my life has ever intended to kill me.
> ...




Ha ha thanks I appreciate the warning... I'm not afraid to see what would happen when a .44 mag powerhead hits a 3000 psi aluminum cylinder... as long as Clay follows you on the helmet cam! HA ha kiddin kiddin


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/6/2008)*I would like to apolize to my friend FenderBender. He told me something in confidence, and I relayed it to one of my dive buddies in what I felt was in his best intrest in regards to choosing dive buddies, since he has recently got back into diving. Sorry if I caused you any drama Fender, you know that wasnt my intent.
> 
> By the way, congrats on the shark.
> 
> tru


Apology accepted Clay, I'm not mad about any of this. I hope the sharks are as plentiful for ya'll in the tourney this weekend as they have been for me in the surf this week!


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

So i take it you got a shark yesterday Josh. How's the Bronc running?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *CurtyV22 (5/6/2008)*So i take it you got a shark yesterday Josh. How's the Bronc running?


Yeah, mostly Nick (Stumpknocker) but Drew (Lake Rivers) and I all played a role in it... 5 ft. Bull released healthy to bite someone another day :shedevil I'll put some pics up when I get them off Nick's camera. Bronco's healthy, hasn't caught fire yet anyways I just beat the carbuerator with a wrench every now and then to get the float unstuck and its golden


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

No Clay, nothing meant towards you at all and as far as the thing with Josh don't worry about it I am sure you didn't intend for it to be bent so far out of proportion at all.



I think we should all chill a little and all of us stop being paranoid for a bit 



I have never meant to say anything personal towards you at all Clay just tried to defend myself at times so no worries here our deal is behind us as far as I am concerned....


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh and Clay I am not sure what was said between you and Josh at all but I don't have any problems sharing the story with anyone and have many times to hopefully keep someone else from making the same mistake while diving especially spearfishing since running out of air seems to be a common issue over the years with addicts like us...



Meant to tell one of the guys here that was in the shop the other day that was talking about diving and never staying with his buddy that story so he would be reminded that having a buddy around especially when hunting fish is a good thing.



Josh is a good buddy and I am thankful he was close by that day I learned how quickly you can suck down 1100 lbs of air and not to take that one last shot on the way back to the line to ascend and Josh learned that zipping an octo up in a BC pocket isn't a good idea although a lot of people do it anyway, it can get stuck if the zipper won't unzip. I scared myself and him too but as I said we both learned and are better divers for the experience which is what it is all about and you all can learn from it too.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

For the record it was 45 minutes not 5.

As far as the rest goes, Josh, sorry you got pulled into this. I shouldnt have brought that up.

I was wrong for dragging this whole thing out this far. Bashing your shop and all. I hope it has improved. Sorry.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah it is unfortunate it has gone this far Sniper and like I said that was an isolated incident too.



Anyone who has been here knows that it is a small shop and for someone to be here for 45 minutes without being noticed or spoken is completely impossible.



Maybe it just seemed longer and at any rate I apologize to you again no matter how long it was and you are welcome anytime if you need anything at all.



Just call me if you have any needs or concerns and I will be happy to handle it myself.



Take care and no worries it is all good here,



Carlos


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

:reallycrying:clap:letsdrink


----------

